# Is Anthony Joshua the most physically impressive Heavyweight in the history of boxing?(Pictures)



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Rigo is about as big as one of Anthony Joshua's arms.
Food for thought.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

No.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Rigo is about as big as one of Anthony Joshua's arms.
> Food for thought.


He's there with the Cleveland Williams etc


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bruno's up there.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Duffy said:


> No.


I wouldn't really say Haye is anything special, Holys more impressive than him, Norton etc he seems pretty average for a heavyweight


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know if I should like where this is going :lol: But yeah he looks impressive but Bruno had a very similar body and was even bigger in his last fights, Haye is impressive, Holyfield even more than Haye, Norton, Tyson in his first fight out of prison, Briggs especially when he was young, Wladimir and I'm sure I left out a few maybe Lewis as well


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike Weaver deserves a mention


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Mike Weavers gotta win this right? I mean no weights as well...










Cleveland
























Norton










:sad5
Old lady wants some :stonk


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Felix said:


> Bruno's up there.


Sure was,Felix.But I remember him being outlasted by what was seen as a fat heavyweight in Witherspoon.But Frank did well,eventually.One of our best at the weight.He stuck at it and prevailed.I hope Anthony goes as far as him without the setbacks he suffered against Witherspoon and Bonecrusher.And Im hopeful.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Sure was,Felix.But I remember him being outlasted by what was seen as a fat heavyweight in Witherspoon.But Frank did well,eventually.One of our best at the weight.He stuck at it and prevailed.I hope Anthony goes as far as him without the setbacks he suffered against Witherspoon and Bonecrusher.And Im hopeful.


Oh yeah, big Frank's stamina was notoriously shite but his physique was always what a lot of folk focussed on. Arguably Chisora showed better stamina last night.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Theron said:


> Old lady wants some :stonk


and the old man too by the looks of it.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Amazing shout outs guys.

After thoroughly looking at these pictures, I must say it is very very impressive.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Felix said:


> Bruno's up there.


Yes sir. But upon closer inspection, I think that Bruno's back is slightly below that of Joshua's as well as his overall physique.
Joshua give off a lean Adonis physique, Bruno give off a Green Machine type aura.


















Keep in mind that Joshua is nowhere near prime yet.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Duffy said:


> No.


He is impressive, but I think he took steroids?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Course, there's also this chap:










Seen here in a tender embrace with a 'close acquaintance':


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

If this is just a body-building aesthetics and not a performance contest..? 

Then Mike Weaver, Frank Bruno,Evander Holyfield, Prime Mike Tyson also Mike Tyson 2.0 for a brief period coming out of Jail. 

All impressive physiques.

Ken Norton was also impressive, but his legs where not as well built.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

taking Height into equation i'd say so.

The Klits also.

Bruno was impressive, but Joshuas Hight i think he's definetly possibly is.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Felix said:


> Course, there's also this chap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So like did Vitali fucked Wladimir or something? I heard mad rumors about that.

@CHEF
You cooking food for incest boys?


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Evander Holyfield was also ran a impressive 800m on a track.

"He apparently ran 2min 06secs if i can remember correctly"..

During training.

Evander Holyfield was not a out and out power athlete, and that 800m time explains it.

The 800m is possibly physiologically one of the toughest events in athletics, its between the 400-800-1500m.

I am sure the 800m is 50% Aerobic and 50% anaerobic. 

You are basically running half the race in oxygen dept.

"I will find the correct statistics".

This explains Evander Holyfield's, insane stamina. But he is still able to maintain a high power out-put!

Most boxers think being able to run miles upon miles is conditioning, its not really.

"You want your body to be able to work at a high power out-put for long periods of time, and be able to recover fast from high intensity bursts"...

I am sure Evander Holyfield train over distances like 400m aswell....

I know Amir Khan does!

Where as David Haye, trains over distances of 100m with short recovery, very very short recovery.

Note: Bad grammar, i am on my phone.


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

primo carnera was a freak of nature and this was back in the 30's

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...vYDYBw&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1093&bih=538


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Evander Holyfield was also ran a impressive 800m on a track.
> 
> "He apparently ran 2min 06secs if i can remember correctly"..
> 
> ...


And Vander did all this training and ate jsut one apple pie each day only. So much for nutrition.


----------



## RonnieHornschuh (Jun 7, 2013)

Wlad looks like a beast here:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm really sorry to say it because I like Big Josh, but he has HGH gut.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Nope. This guy is. Didn't take no weights nor modern dieting nor roids either. 19 years old here and he'd still push Joshua around no problem.





Joshua looks completely gym built. His skinny neck suggests he'd look more like a basketball player if he didn't lift weights. Probably has a bodybuilder-esque diet too. Sonny Liston, Jumbo Cummings, Primo Carnera, Jim Jeffries are other notables.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Nope. This guy is. Didn't take no weights nor modern dieting nor roids either. 19 years old here and he'd still push Joshua around no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foreman would still do resistance training, lifting stones etc. and doing push ups. That's no different than lifting weights. Foreman isn't that big by modern standards and I don't know what basis you have for the idea that he'd push Joshua around. You really need to stop dick-riding the old timers.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Foreman would still do resistance training, lifting stones etc. and doing push ups. That's no different than lifting weights. Foreman isn't that big by modern standards and I don't know what basis you have for the idea that he'd push Joshua around. You really need to stop dick-riding the old timers.


Foreman was a beast who pushed around Ken Norton.

You need to stop thinking the old timers were inferior. Foreman destroyed experienced Soviet fighters as an amateur without hardly any experience.

Joshua, in that respect, is comparable because he hadn't been fighting for long when he had his amateur experience.

But if you don't think boxing has regressed across the board that's due to not having a grasp on how competitive boxing was 30/40/50 years ago. There isn't the depth in talent (professionally) nowadays.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

RonnieHornschuh said:


> Wlad looks like a beast here:


I think he still edges Mr Joshua for size and intimidation.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Foreman was a beast who pushed around Ken Norton.
> 
> You need to stop thinking the old timers were inferior. Foreman destroyed experienced Soviet fighters as an amateur without hardly any experience.
> 
> ...


I don't think old timers are inferior, I know they are. It happens in every sport where results aren't directly quantifiable and able to be compared. The fact there used to be only one belt and less weight divisions is also partly responsible for the misconception that boxers used to be more skilled and the talent pool was greater. If Stevenson was the light heavy champ with the only belt then we'd look at Kovalev, Hopkins, Dawson, Ward, Froch, Kessler, Groves etc. as contenders for the belt with the likes of Beterbiev, Hooper, Mekhontsev, Browne etc. coming up and we'd claim how great this light heavy era was, and look at Stevenson as an amazing boxer. 
We have video tape of these old timers, they look like shit in comparison. They move poorly, lack explosiveness and their defence is lacking for the most part. The less rounds boxers fight for the higher the quality of the athlete/boxer there is going to be, that's just a fact of human physiology. The classic heavyweights should be compared to todays cruiserweights anyway.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, dear.

Yeah, Matthew Saad Muhammad, Mike Spinks, Bob Foster really lack explosiveness and had no defence.

Futher back: Tony Canzoneri looks like shit. 

Have you even seen Kid Chocolaye Vs Canzoneri? 

What about Ike Williams? Ezzard Charles? George Benton? Emile Griffith? Willie Pep? 

I used to think like you by the way. Then I stopped being biased and used my eyes.

Find me a better defensive fighter than Nicolino Locche.

It is FACT that there are less active fighters, less cards being put on and less fights happening.

Read 'The Arc Of Boxing' and learn something.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Foreman would still do resistance training, lifting stones etc. and doing push ups. That's no different than lifting weights. Foreman isn't that big by modern standards and I don't know what basis you have for the idea that he'd push Joshua around. You really need to stop dick-riding the old timers.


No he didn't, that was his second career. As a young'un he only hit the Heavybag, ran, sparred etc. His coach made him do 3 sets of close grip push ups and that's the extent of his calisthenics or resistance training (not including ab exercises). Isn't that big by modern standards? The dude walked around at 230lbs of solid muscle having never touched a weight in his life, grew up poor and with the diet of yesteryear. Even very few of your amazing NFL athletes who you clearly have a homosexual obsession with can claim that. As an old man he shoved around all the gym built Heavyweight boxers with ease and as a young man nobody hanged with him. There was a man who used to post on ESB who sparred with him and said nobody could muscle him around, he said there was no muscling around Foreman.

His strength its obvious on film he slings George Chuvalo another 220lbs+ guy half way across the ring with 1 hand and completely manhandled Frazier and Norton.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Oh, dear.
> 
> Yeah, Matthew Saad Muhammad, Mike Spinks, Bob Foster really lack explosiveness and had no defence.
> 
> ...


The scale goes from 1852 to 2011









Boxing is growing.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't think old timers are inferior, I know they are. It happens in every sport where results aren't directly quantifiable and able to be compared. The fact there used to be only one belt and less weight divisions is also partly responsible for the misconception that boxers used to be more skilled and the talent pool was greater. If Stevenson was the light heavy champ with the only belt then we'd look at Kovalev, Hopkins, Dawson, Ward, Froch, Kessler, Groves etc. as contenders for the belt with the likes of Beterbiev, Hooper, Mekhontsev, Browne etc. coming up and we'd claim how great this light heavy era was, and look at Stevenson as an amazing boxer.
> We have video tape of these old timers, they look like shit in comparison. They move poorly, lack explosiveness and their defence is lacking for the most part. The less rounds boxers fight for the higher the quality of the athlete/boxer there is going to be, that's just a fact of human physiology. The classic heavyweights should be compared to todays cruiserweights anyway.


Mate you're talking an incredible amount of shit here and generalizing like fuck, when id bet you dont know much about the old timers at all do you? I used to think like you before I actually sat down and made an effort to watch some of the quality fighters from gone by eras and they are not inferior in any way, except for in size obviously. To add to the names Flea mention, just have a look at the likes of Roberto Duran, Ray Leonard, Wilfred Benitez, Pipino Cuevas, Thomas Hearns, Wilfredo Gomez, Alexis Arguello, Jose Napoles and fuck load of others and tell me that they are inferior


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Also seeing as how you say he's not that big have you ever met him? I don't think so. Those who have talk about how enormous he is. Fists the size of frying pans and such.

You yourself know, with your superior modern day knowledge, boxing is endurance based as are the exercises for it. Hitting a heavybag for 45 minutes (which young Foreman did) is going to build endurance not size. Going for several mile runs is going to build endurance not size. Foreman did all this with absolutely no form of hypertrophy training and still NATURALLY was over 100kgs. This for a guy born in 1949. Name another athlete who did only endurance training and was as big and strong as Foreman. I'll wait for your response.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> The scale goes from 1852 to 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elaborate further please.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Elaborate further please.


http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=101907


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Literally watching Canzoneri Vs Chocolate will tell you everything you need to know about technique being 'inferior' back in the day.

Admittedly it was generally unrecognisable in the early days of gloved boxing, but hit its peak from the 20s right into the 70s/80s.

Remember how unimpressed Tommy Hearns was with Bradley's jab when he took him on the pads?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=101907


So there was more in the 30s?

I call bullshit on their 1910s figures. They're incomplete on boxrec.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyway, Joshua is on gear. Without it he might look Ernie Terrell for all we know.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> So there was more in the 30s?
> 
> I call bullshit on their 1910s figures. They're incomplete on boxrec.


But from the 40s or so onwards boxrec figures are pretty much complete.
And since a lot of years boxing has been steadily rising.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> But from the 40s or so onwards boxrec figures are pretty much complete.
> And since a lot of years boxing has been steadily rising.


Yeah, with shows in countries which didn't necessarily have them.

The number of fights for recognisable fighters has no doubt dropped drastically. Three times a year is seen as a lot nowadays.

EDIT: There was still more in the 40s when there was a World war going on.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Mate you're talking an incredible amount of shit here and generalizing like fuck, when id bet you dont know much about the old timers at all do you? I used to think like you before I actually sat down and made an effort to watch some of the quality fighters from gone by eras and they are not inferior in any way, except for in size obviously. To add to the names Flea mention, just have a look at the likes of Roberto Duran, Ray Leonard, Wilfred Benitez, Pipino Cuevas, Thomas Hearns, Wilfredo Gomez, Alexis Arguello, Jose Napoles and fuck load of others and tell me that they are inferior


When I first started watching boxing many a year ago I was like the other old-timer dickriders on here, these legends in black and white seemed beyond human. The history, the legacy, the magic of the times that those guys reflected when my favourite sport was everybody's favourite sport.
As I watched more boxing and learned more about physiology and movement the more I realised I had rose-coloured glasses on. Sure Duran, Leonard, Hearns, Napoles are great in any era. So what? Floyd, Pernell, Jones jr., Toney, Hopkins, Rigo etc. are equals to those guys and more. Lomachenko is the best fighter I've ever seen. In general boxers today are superior both skillwise (maybe not in some skills but more in others, tactics and styes evolve in every sport) and athletically. Just like every other sport. Boxing fans seem to think that time just doesn't stand still in boxing but it actually goes in reverse, to a time where esoteric boxing knowledge existed and 180 pound heavyweights who fought/wrestled for 120 rounds were the pinnacle of the sport. It's ridiculous. We can pick out the anomalies over time but in general it has undoubtedly evolved.
And of course old time heavyweights appeared more skilled and mobile, they were cruiser weights.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> When I first started watching boxing many a year ago I was like the other old-timer dickriders on here, these legends in black and white seemed beyond human. The history, the legacy, the magic of the times that those guys reflected when my favourite sport was everybody's favourite sport.
> As I watched more boxing and learned more about physiology and movement the more I realised I had rose-coloured glasses on. Sure Duran, Leonard, Hearns, Napoles are great in any era. So what? Floyd, Pernell, Jones jr., Toney, Hopkins, Rigo etc. are equals to those guys and more. Lomachenko is the best fighter I've ever seen. In general boxers today are superior both skillwise (maybe not in some skills but more in others, tactics and styes evolve in every sport) and athletically. Just like every other sport. Boxing fans seem to think that time just doesn't stand still in boxing but it actually goes in reverse, to a time where esoteric boxing knowledge existed and 180 pound heavyweights who fought/wrestled for 120 rounds were the pinnacle of the sport. It's ridiculous. We can pick out the anomalies over time but in general it has undoubtedly evolved.
> And of course old time heavyweights appeared more skilled and mobile, they were cruiser weights.


How come they are more skilled and mobile than the cruiserweights today?

If Lomachenko is the greatest fighter you've ever seen I'm seriously worried. What are your thoughts on Jung Koo Chang?

EDIT: Toney? Amazing but no feet whatsoever.

Again, watch Canzoneri Vs Chocolate and tell me they're not as skilled/more skilled than anyone out there today?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> How come they are more skilled and mobile than the cruiserweights today?
> 
> If Lomachenko is the greatest fighter you've ever seen I'm seriously worried. What are your thoughts on Jung Koo Chang?
> 
> ...


Are you serious? Canzoneri is a perfect example of a plodding old timer. He plods along with his hands down, chin in the air, trying to always land the right hand and clinches every 2 seconds. Even with the missing frames he looks slow as fuck. Typical of an old time 'legend'.
You don't know boxing like you think you do.
From what I've seen of Chang he was good offensively but a bit featherfisted. He has nothing on Lomachenko in any area of boxing. And what Toney does is efficient movement and no clinching, something the majority of old timers lack big time.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Are you serious? Canzoneri is a perfect example of a plodding old timer. He plods along with his hands down, chin in the air, trying to always land the right hand and clinches every 2 seconds. Even with the missing frames he looks slow as fuck. Typical of an old time 'legend'.
> You don't know boxing like you think you do.
> From what I've seen of Chang he was good offensively but a bit featherfisted. He has nothing on Lomachenko in any area of boxing. And what Toney does is efficient movement and no clinching, something the majority of old timers lack big time.


No, Toney could not fight off the front foot.

Canzoneri didn't have the greatest defence but he used small head movements to create counter punching opportunities. How you could think he was a plodder I don't know, again, have you seen the full Canzoneri-Chocolate fight? Glove size contributes to how high you hold your hands, you know that right?

I am with you on the early days of gloves fighting; I don't believe for a second that Bob Fitzsimmons would last a round with a modern heavyweight. That level of hero worship does gripe with me a bit.

Also, how come fighters that aren't as technically skilled still compete at the highest echelon of the sport?

This is a sport where Ricardo Mayorga can knock out Vernon Forrest. How much has technique come on did you say?

Chang was great offensively, defensively, brilliant at feints, not a big puncher but very accurate, a bit like a mini-Korean Duran.

You cannot compare Lomachenko until he has proven his ability against pro's. He took what, six rounds to get rid of a journeyman?

Oh, but of course he WANTED it to go that long.

I do think Loma is brilliant by the way, and probably since before you even got into boxing. Your fanboyism is appalling though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> You don't know boxing like you think you do.


Irony.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

On the Money said:


> I think he still edges Mr Joshua for size and intimidation.


Sup Big Dog.
Anyways, Joshua is still growing. That picture was Wlad in his prime. If you take a close look at Joshua's body you will notice he will emerge as someone 10x more amazing than Wladimir.

Now I know the following picture is offensive to you, because what's more annoying than a 'British' Black guy wearing his African necklaces right? Grinds your gear I know.. but this picture demonstrates Joshua's pec chest area and how it will become much bigger than Wlad's.










Joshua is a perfect specimen. I know it and you know it. The ironic thing is Wlad knows it too and lusts after his YBC...........................


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Such an animal and a very young growing buck as well.
Imagine him toying with Floyd........just imagine it. Floyd will be thrown around like a fucking rag doll, split and roasted. Gutted and speared.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Boxing have now better athletes than back then maybe with the excepetion of aerobic endurance they ran a shitload back then yes that's true but no their technique wasn't inferior it was most likely better on average than it is now. They were most certainly better at parrying punches and handfighting in general and they were much much better on the inside.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Joshua's legs @FelixTrinidad


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Joshua's legs @FelixTrinidad


He needs meatier thighs but can't complain overall. Just beautiful legs.

Compare those legs to the lily whites Young Wladimir had................look how soft Wlad's legs were back in the early 2000's...










Like a little baby's.

Baby Dick Wlad. haha.

Glass Chin,Baby Dick, cheating, huggy bear Wlad.


----------



## R00ster (Jan 29, 2014)

FelixTrinidad said:


>


Why does he have a pork chop tattooed on his shoulder?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

R00ster said:


> Why does he have a pork chop tattooed on his shoulder?


That's the map of Africa.


----------



## R00ster (Jan 29, 2014)

FelixTrinidad said:


> That's the map of Africa.


Believe me, bro. I've eaten many a pork chop in my day. And I can say with some certainty that this is a pork chop. Little dab of apple sauce on the side as well.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> That's the map of Africa.


It sure as he'll isn't GB.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> No, Toney could not fight off the front foot.
> 
> Canzoneri didn't have the greatest defence but he used small head movements to create counter punching opportunities. How you could think he was a plodder I don't know, again, have you seen the full Canzoneri-Chocolate fight? Glove size contributes to how high you hold your hands, you know that right?
> 
> ...


He absolutely is a plodder, he basically walks around the ring. And there are many Mayorgas throughout history, Big George fits right into that category.
I've been watching Loma since 2007 and he took four rounds to get rid of his opponent, and he obviously could've finished it whenever he wanted. You obviously don't follow him that closely do you? Plenty of your heroes struggled or decisioned lesser fighters than Ramirez in their prime, never mind in a pro debut.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> He absolutely is a plodder, he basically walks around the ring. And there are many Mayorgas throughout history, Big George fits right into that category.
> I've been watching Loma since 2007 and he took four rounds to get rid of his opponent, and he obviously could've finished it whenever he wanted. You obviously don't follow him that closely do you? Plenty of your heroes struggled or decisioned lesser fighters than Ramirez in their prime, never mind in a pro debut.


George Foreman was the most physical strong heavyweight in history, in my opinion. And i disagree with you saying that boxing has improved, the best heavyweights physically where from the 70's/80'/90's the heavyweights have completely gone backwards. And this is because of the participation rates world wide in the heavyweight division and especially in america. If you are big athletic guy in america, taking part in boxing is too much a risk and not financially benefiting. Its just not a part of their culture anymore, for a long period of time last century boxing was the only sport you could really become really rich and famous from. In was only during the 70's, and 80's did sports like basketball and NFL, really start to take over money wise. This has effected the type of athletes you get taking part in boxing these days, they clearly have not progressed clearly! They are bigger, slower, and less co-ordinated especially in the heavyweight division. It seems to be somewhat of a miracle when a heavyweight is not on his way to be morbidly obese these days. Its pathetic that heavyweights need to be congratulated on loosing weight or not being massive and fat. Even the cruiserweights are incredibly weak and badly co-ordinated, David Haye was a complete throwback to the old school. Most the cruiser-weights these days are slow and incredibly weak, compare them to their counter parts old school heavyweights from the 80's/90's.

In other sports such as athletics, you can measure improvement in performance. But even still you had guys like Jesse Owens running 10.2 on mud tracks with leather footwear and living off food stamps. You had guys like Linford Christie and Carl Lewis running 9.9sec on astro turf tracks in the 80's, when the new tracks where introduced in the 90's! Both Christie & Lewis and a whole other lot of sprinters in the 30's ran even faster, Carl Lewis, Leeroy Burrell all ran their fastest way into their 30's.

Usain Bolt is already starting to struggling in my opinion, his body is already falling apart.

So to say that in boxing, that the fighters have improve! is silly in my opinion.

The division that has been hit the hardest is the heavyweight division above all.

"The other division's, not as much"...

*Note:* Go down to you're local boxing gym and just look at the type of people who are in there. I am talking from a purely, athletic point of view. In a sport like boxing, you can be a below average athlete, and still be a good boxer with years of dedication. In other sports such as athletics, you HAVE to be gifted athletically. In most boxing gyms up and down the country, you just have normal people taking part. Even some of the top amateurs, nothing much from a pure physical point of view. But every once in a while a athlete comes along, somebody like Anthony Joshua & David Haye, and if they dedicated 90% of the other guys a completely messed up.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

On the Money said:


> It sure as he'll isn't GB.


Your Mrs would love that YBC, GB or not, picture it all night long..


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> He absolutely is a plodder, he basically walks around the ring. And there are many Mayorgas throughout history, Big George fits right into that category.
> I've been watching Loma since 2007 and he took four rounds to get rid of his opponent, and he obviously could've finished it whenever he wanted. You obviously don't follow him that closely do you? Plenty of your heroes struggled or decisioned lesser fighters than Ramirez in their prime, never mind in a pro debut.


Again, have you watched Canzoneri-Chocolate? Obviously not.

I don't like this 'heroes' thing, not everyone is enamoured with fighters as you are. I'm in it for the sport, not through being a fanboy.

The point is not nitpicking at the negatives; I have no criticisms of Lomachenko nor of his performances (either amateur, WSB or in his pro debut) he looks more than exceptional. Looks a truly special talent.

BUT there is more evidence for fighters already established as great operators. Yes, the regular schedules meant they had some underwhelming performances. But there is also footage of them looking incredible against similarly exceptional fighters. It's just much more a defendable and reasonable stance to take, regardless of the quality of amateurs Loma has beaten in (pretty much) pro contests, as they do not match up to the best professionals of all time despite being evidently skilled and talented.

I don't necessarily disagree with your position on Lomachenko, only in how positive you are that he is already the greatest boxer of all time. It's nauseating and indefensible.

I'm predicting a quick kayo win for Lomachenko Vs Salido by the way. I think he'll make a statement.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Is this related to you losing your second virginity?:****


----------



## RUSKULL (Jun 3, 2013)

R00ster said:


> Why does he have a pork chop tattooed on his shoulder?


LOL!!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

RUSKULL said:


> LOL!!!


Smh.....it's Ruskull the Caste General.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Your Mrs would love that YBC, GB or not, picture it all night long..


You are not young or black and given your clear cuntishness not hung.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

R00ster said:


> Why does he have a pork chop tattooed on his shoulder?


:rofl



On the Money said:


> It sure as he'll isn't GB.


:-(

It certainly isnt. He thinks he is african in the same way teeto thinks he is greek.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> You are not young or black and given your clear cuntishness not hung.


WHITE KNIGHT to the rescue...


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes. He is also an elite athlete in the ilk of LeBron James, Cristiano Ronaldo, Usain Bolt, etc.


----------

